# Fehlerhafte Datei Boot.ini



## gobeg (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

mein PC startet mit den Meldungen

Fehlerhafte Datei Boot.ini
Starten von C:\WINNT\
Das System wird dann fehlerfrei gebootet.

Dier Reparaturfunktion via Win2K-CD schlägt fehl mit der Meldung, es sei kein System vorhanden.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Boot.ini reparieren kann?
Grüße
Christiane


----------



## Tobias Menzel (6. Juli 2004)

Hi,

poste doch mal Deine boot.ini.

Womöglich ist einer der Einträge unter [operating system] fehlerhaft...

Gruß


----------



## gobeg (6. Juli 2004)

*Boot.ini*

Hallo Datic,

würde ich gerne, weiß aber nicht wo ich sie finde, wenn es sie denn gibt.

Ich habe unter Extras/Ordneroptionen/Ansicht "Geschützte Systemdateien ausblenden" ausgeschaltet. Ich sehe auf C:\ trotzdem nirgendwo eine Boot.ini  

Was tun?
Christiane


----------



## Akherousin (6. Juli 2004)

Du drückst die Windowstaste & Pause um die Systemeigenschaften aufzurufen, dann klickst du auf den [Erweitert] Tab, anschliessend die [Einstellungen] von Starten und Wiederherstellen. Im nächsten Fenster noch ein Klick auf [Bearbeiten] und da siehst du den Inhalt der Boot.ini.


----------



## gobeg (6. Juli 2004)

Hi Akherousin,

bis zu [Einstellungen] ist alles OK, dann bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: Kann Boot.ini nicht öffnen.... .

Ich habe mittlerweile auch auf einem anderen PC nachgesehen, wo ich die ini finde. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, bin ich auf dem betroffenen System die Boot.ini verlustig gegangen.

Wie schreibe ich denn eine neue? Oder gibts irgendwo ein lauffähiges Muster?
Wie wichtig ist die boot.ini für das System? (Der Start geht ja auch ohne; s.o.)

Christiane


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Juli 2004)

Wenn sich auch nur EINER mal die Suche zu Gemüte führen würde:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=156166&highlight=boot.ini



Die Frage ist mindestens 1000000000 Mal gestellt worden ;-]


----------



## gobeg (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Neurodeamon,

danke für deine sarkastische Hilfe  , damit komme ich auch nicht weiter. dein angegebener Link bietet auch nicht eindeutig die Lösung. Natürlich habe ich auch als erstes die Suchfunktion genutzt, aber bin nicht fündig geworden.

Ich habe Win2k:

Gilt der in dem Link angegebene Code allgemein oder muss die ini angepasst werden? Eine Kopie läuft nicht, Systemfehler, gar nichts geht mehr. Müssen die Flags in den Dateiattributen verändert werden?


```
[
boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect
```

Christiane


----------



## Akherousin (7. Juli 2004)

Du *solltest* aus dieser Quelle eine neue funktionierende Boot.ini erstellen *können*. Das heisst, du machst eine neue Textdatei im *C:\*, fügst dort den unten angegebenen Code ein und speicherst es als *Boot.ini*.


```
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINNT
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT="Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional" /fastdetect
```


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. Juli 2004)

Oh, da habe ich wohl zu lange nicht in diesen Thread geschaut..

Schön, dass es sich anscheinend geklärt hat  

Gruß

P.S.: ich nehme z.B. die msconfig, um die .ini-Dateien zu checken.
Ansonsten liegt die boot.ini (versteckt) im Systemverzeichnis.


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Christiane,

sorry wenn meine Hilfe zu böse herüberkam. Aber im Laufe der Zeit wird man hier als Helfender oft sarkastisch um nicht wirklich bösartig und/oder wahnsinnig zu werden. Die meisten Probleme lassen sich wirklich durch suchen lösen und Du wirst mir sicherlich recht geben, das man sichtlich genervt sein kann, wenn man ständig die gleichen Fragen gestellt bekommt, die für alle auffindbar schon beantwortet wurden.

Ich glaube dir schon, das Du gesucht hast. Aber es fällt mir schwer, da man nur nach »boot.ini« suchen muss um unter den ersten 20 Postings mindestens 2-3 Mal die Antwort auf die Frage zu finden. 

Weiterführende Fragen sind natürlich gerne gesehen.



> *Gilt der in dem Link angegebene Code allgemein oder muss die ini angepasst werden? Eine Kopie läuft nicht, Systemfehler, gar nichts geht mehr. Müssen die Flags in den Dateiattributen verändert werden?
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Der Angegebene Code muss natürlich etwas angepasst werden. Aber die boot.ini von XP und 2000 unterscheiden sich nicht. 

*Diese boot.ini ist für ein System mit Windows auf der ersten Festplatte auf Laufwerk C: im Ordner WINDOWS.*

Vermutlich wirst Du die Zeilen hier abändern müssen.

```
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT="Microsoft Windows 2000" /fastdetect
```

Die Dateiflags spielen keine Rolle, Du kannst die Datei sichtbar lassen oder nicht. Ich würde aber empfehlen eine Sicherheitskopie davon zu machen und die boot.ini unsichtbar zu machen. Wenn Du magst noch schreibschützen! 



@Datic: MSCONFIG meckert nur, wenn die boot.ini nicht mehr vorhanden ist und hilft nicht weiter.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (7. Juli 2004)

@Neurodeamon:
sicher, aber gibt sie nicht zumindest Hinweise [Alle Startpfade überprüfen]?
Nie ausprobiert, da ja bislang alles ok war...

sorry, war auch nur ne Fußnote ohne groß nachzudenken, und bezog sich auf das Auffinden/Ansehen, nicht auf das Problem einer nicht vorhandenen boot.ini


----------



## gobeg (7. Juli 2004)

*Danke für die Hilfe*

Hi @all,

ich habs, ich hab bei der Übernahme des Codes einen kleinen Fehler gebaut. .

Bei meiner Suche zu dem Problem habe ich noch was Nettes entdeckt, das ich hier nicht vorenthalten will, sofern noch nicht bekannt:
http://www.littlewhitedog.com/content-9.html , eine kleine Anleitung, um das Boot-Logo zu ändern.;-) .
Viel Spaß und danke für die Tipps.

Christiane

PS: Wie kann eigentlich eine Boot.ini verschwinden


----------



## gothic ghost (7. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> Der Angegebene Code muss natürlich etwas angepasst werden. Aber die boot.ini von XP und 2000 unterscheiden sich nicht.
> Diese boot.ini ist für ein System mit Windows auf der ersten Festplatte auf Laufwerk C: im Ordner WINDOWS.


*1. Boot.ini ist auf Laufwerk C: und in keinem Ordner !* 
Den Ordner "Windows" gibt es bei XP aber nicht bei 2k. 
2. Nicht richtig, die Boot.inis  unterscheiden sich:
WIN 2k =  WINNT
WIN XP = WINDOWS


> Vermutlich wirst Du die Zeilen hier abändern müssen.
> 
> ```
> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINNT
> ...


*Nee, das ist richtig.  *
und so ist es bei XP :

```
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="WINDOWS XP" /fastdetect
```


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. Juli 2004)

> 1. Boot.ini ist auf Laufwerk C: und in keinem Ordner !
> Den Ordner "Windows" gibt es bei XP aber nicht bei 2k.



Wenn Du meinen Satz richtig liest, läuft es genau darauf hinaus. Nicht die boot.ini ist in einem Ordner, sondern WINDOWS. Ich weise darauf hin, das Windows XP in »Windows« und Windows 2000 in »Winnt« sind. Das läßt sich aus meinem korrekten Beispiel ableiten.



> Diese boot.ini ist für ein System mit Windows auf der ersten Festplatte auf Laufwerk C: im Ordner WINDOWS.


Sagt aus: Die BOOT.INI im Beispiel ist für ein System, auf dem  Windows sich auf der ersten Festplatte auf (Partition 1) Laufwerk C: befindet und wo das System im Ordner WINDOWS ist.

Daher meine zwei Korrekturzeilen die WINDOWS in WINNT abändern, weil es sich um W2k handelt und nicht XP.



> 2. Nicht richtig, die Boot.inis unterscheiden sich:
> WIN 2k = WINNT
> WIN XP = WINDOWS


Siehe meinen Satz, der sagt genau das aus. Die Boot.ini ist in der Syntax GLEICH. Nur die Windows Verzeichnisse sind Standardmäßig anders benannt.

Ich habe keine Probleme damit korrigiert zu werden, aber meine Aussage mit einer identischen Aussage zu korrigieren und meine Aussage *ha! vermutlich absichtlich* nicht richtig zu verstehen ....  

Lern lesen und Semantik deuten :suspekt:


----------

